# Gm OEM reverse Camera wires help



## kelley350x (Aug 23, 2010)

I am trying to install a OEM camera on a truck that didnt come with the camera, the head unit I am using is a DD kenwood dnx570hd. This HU has a rca input for reverse camera.. The camera came off of a 2008-2013 silverado. I cant locate any factory camera wires to tap into so I plan on runnning new wires directly to the HU

I bought a handle with the camera in it and what the seller didnt mention is that hte end was cut off of the plugs so all I have is 6 wires.. Can anyone tell me where each wire goes? Ive never been afraid to try stuff but I don't want to fry my camera.. 

I have the following wires:
RED
WHITE
BLUE
YELLOW
BLACK
BROWN


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm.. this diagram doesn't have the camera with the same colors you have... odd..

2011 Silverado Factory Camera Wiring - Audio, Electronics, OnStar, & SiriusXM - GM-Trucks.com


----------



## kelley350x (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah I found that same chart, not that i fully understood it but it did'nt help me much.. 

This is one for the avalanche but again, if I cant read it then i dont know if it has my color wires on it and then which of those wires to connect to where..  please help!


----------



## kelley350x (Aug 23, 2010)

ok... I found something, someone give me your input...

on another forum (same one I got the diagram above from) the user posted this:
"I think I have this figured out. GM did indeed use different colored wires on the camera end versus the vehicle harness.
The video positive is yellow on the camera harness side, and grey/dk blue on the chassis harness side.
The video negative is brown on the camera harness side, and grey orange on the chassis harness side.
The reverse wire feed is grey on the camera harness side, and light green on the chassis harness side.
The Ignition positive feed is red on the camera side, and pink on the chassis harness side.
The ground wire is black on both sides.
The shield wire is white on both sides."
I dont have all of those colors but according to that I believe mine may be as follows
red-ignition
white-shield
blue-reverse feed (grey above)
yellow-camera positive
brown-video negative
black-ground

my only question is what the "shield" wire is?


----------



## kelley350x (Aug 23, 2010)

OK, thanks to the other info I found I got it working today..
I got it figured out today.
RED 12 volt constant
WHITE not needed (it is listed as a shield wire)
BLUE reverse switch (I tapped my reverse light in the taillight harness)
YELLOW RCA cable positive
BLACK ground
BROWN RCA cable ground


----------

